
Matz's programming language based on prototype of stream - DAddYE
https://github.com/matz/streem
======
geophile
Looks a lot like osh
([https://github.com/geophile/osh](https://github.com/geophile/osh)). Here is
the osh version of the FizzBuzz example (run in a Linux shell):

    
    
        osh gen 100 1 ^ f 'x: "FizzBuzz" if x % 15 == 0 else "Fizz"  if x % 3 == 0 else "Buzz" if x % 5 == 0 else x' $
    

The function in single quotes is a python function, and in fact osh streams
python tuples between commands (which are separated by ^).

While this example runs on the command line, there is also a python API.

~~~
DAddYE
Yup, and also Luna
[https://github.com/tj/luna/blob/master/examples/fork.luna](https://github.com/tj/luna/blob/master/examples/fork.luna)

